# AMD mit neuen Athlon X2 250



## Grunert (23. Februar 2009)

Wie nennt man einen DualCore, der nur aus 2 Kernen und nicht 4 (-2 deaktivierten) Kernen besteht ?
Nativer DualCore?

Voraussichtlich werden erst mal 3 dieser echten DualCores auf den Markt kommen.
Allen gemein ist der 2MB Cache (L2+L3), der AM3 Sockel und eine TDP von 65 W.

Die Topvariante wird mit 3 GHz takten und den Namen X2 250 tragen.
Damit würde er zumindest vom Takt her mit dem Intel E8400 konkurrieren, der momentan bei knapp über 140€ im C0 Stepping und 150€ im E0 Stepping liegt.

Wo sich im Vergleich dazu der Callisto mit 2 deaktivierten Kernen einordnet, ist bisher noch unklar.
Erwartet wird der Callisto 1-2 Monate vor dem Regor; allerdings würde es mich nicht überraschen, wenn er noch auf AM2+ Sockel vertraut, 
da manchen Phenom II der integrierte DDR3 Speicherkontroller fehlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




News zum Callisto:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/42797-amd-frueher-als-erwartet-mit-45nm-dualcore.html

Quellen:
ComputerBase - AMD: Auch Zwei-Kern-CPUs mit 6 MB L3-Cache?
Fudzilla - Athlon X2 250 to ship over 3GHz

.


----------



## schub97 (23. Februar 2009)

stehen auch schon die preise fest?


----------



## Grunert (23. Februar 2009)

da die Preisnachfrage schon beim Callisto sehr groß war, habe ich jetzt mal den Preis eines vergleichbaren Intelmodells ergänzt.


----------



## push@max (23. Februar 2009)

Es wäre für AMD sicherlich sehr gut auch im DualCore Segment gut aufgestellt zu sein. Schließlich werden z.Z mehr DualCores als QuadCores verkauft.


----------



## Mc_Ferry (23. Februar 2009)

lustig wärs ja wenn man die restlichen kerne wie beim x3 freischalten könnte^^

(ComputerBase - Phenom II X3 zum Phenom II X4 freischalten? (Update 3))


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2009)

Da wird es nichts zum Freischalten geben  Ist ein echter DualCore. Also kein Quad mit abgeschaltenen Kernen.


----------



## balduin2 (24. Februar 2009)

Grunert schrieb:


> ...da manchen Phenom II der integrierte DDR3 Speicherkontroller fehlt.


Quelle?


----------



## Grunert (24. Februar 2009)

den Phenom II 940 BE und 920 auf AM2+ Basis
fehlt der DDR3 Kontroller (Fakt).


----------



## KTMDoki (24. Februar 2009)

Grunert schrieb:


> den Phenom II 940 BE und 920 auf AM2+ Basis
> fehlt der DDR3 Kontroller (Fakt).



Im Phenom II ist auf jeden Fall der DDR3 Controller vorhanden, er war ja auch schon beim Phenom I vorhanden, aber beim Phenom I hatte er einen defekt...

Meines glaubens, funktioniert der DDR3-Controller beim 940 BE und 920er trotzdem...


----------



## Grunert (24. Februar 2009)

hätte mich gewundert, wenn ich mich getäuscht hätte ^^
kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass die irgendwann nur noch einen herstellen und einfach verschweigen, dass DDR3 Kontroller drin ist.
bei den ersten fehlt er aber!

ComputerBase - Erster Phenom II X4 945 für Sockel AM3 gesichtet



> Die ab Februar/März erwarteten AM3-Prozessoren werden abwärtskompatibel zum Sockel AM2/AM2+, aber nicht umgekehrt. Schuld ist unter anderem der fehlende Speichercontroller für DDR3, während im Gegenzug die AM3-Prozessoren neben dem DDR3- auch einen DDR2-Controller besitzen.


----------



## gamecop95 (25. Februar 2009)

Da muss man jetzt einfach abwarten und Tee drinken

Bin auch schon auf den Vergleich zwischen dem x250 und der Intel 8xxx Serei gespannt.
Außerdem würde ich mich auch auf  ein Vergleich des 6000+ und des x250 freuen.

gamecop95


----------



## warlordi777 (25. Februar 2009)

Sehe ich genau so Ich hab meinen 6400+ jetzt auch schon ne halbe ewigkeit. Und er Reicht immernoch. Wenn jetzt aber ein Prozessor um die 100 - 120€ rauskommt der mal eben 50prozent oder gar mehr Leistung hatt dann wird gewechselt.


----------



## gamecop95 (25. Februar 2009)

Jetzt noch ma  die Frage:
Ist der x250 ein reiner Dual-Core??

gamecop95


----------



## KTMDoki (25. Februar 2009)

gamecop95 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ma  die Frage:
> Ist der x250 ein reiner Dual-Core??
> 
> gamecop95



ja, is er... ein reiner 2-Kerner


----------



## 4clocker (25. Februar 2009)

Der Athlon ist tot - es lebe der Athlon


----------



## mad-onion (25. Februar 2009)

Sie hätten ihn besser Phenom und nicht Athlon genannt, wenn schon das restliche Namensschema aktualisiert wurde.
So rein vom namen her würde man sonst auf falsche Schlüsse kommen.
z.B. Athlon X2 6000+ / Athlon X2 250.... 
Der allgemein unwissende Endkunde würde wahrscheinlich glauben, der 250er wäre schwächer als der 6000+.


> Muß das Sinn machen? _Nein, Hauptsache es verkauft sich gut..._


----------



## mille25 (25. Februar 2009)

warum nicht einfach AMD Phenom II X2?^^


----------



## push@max (25. Februar 2009)

warlordi777 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so Ich hab meinen 6400+ jetzt auch schon ne halbe ewigkeit. Und er Reicht immernoch. Wenn jetzt aber ein Prozessor um die 100 - 120€ rauskommt der mal eben 50prozent oder gar mehr Leistung hatt dann wird gewechselt.



So lange gibt es den 6400+ noch gar nicht, oder? Also 50% sollten schon drin sein, wenn AMD mit der E8X Serie von Intel mithalten will.


----------



## stoepsel (26. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> So lange gibt es den 6400+ noch gar nicht, oder? Also 50% sollten schon drin sein, wenn AMD mit der E8X Serie von Intel mithalten will.


Naja,Ich habe meinen x2 6400+BE letztes Jahr im Januar gekauft-da war er noch recht frisch...kam gut 160 Euro oder so...
Das ist jetzt für nen Prozi wirklich schon ne halbe Ewigkeit,will ich zustimmen!
Aber wie schon erwähnt,reicht der noch lang hin!!!
Alles im grünen Bereich...
Ein Jahr muss der noch reichen....


----------



## gamecop95 (26. Februar 2009)

mille schrieb:


> warum nicht einfach AMD Phenom II X2?^^



Also mir persönlich würde die Bezeichnung Athlon II besser gefallen
Oder eben Athlon III (Immo hab ich nicht den überblick wie viel Athlon Versionen es gibt)
gamecop95


----------



## darko2 (27. Februar 2009)

Grunert schrieb:


> da die Preisnachfrage schon beim Callisto sehr groß war, habe ich jetzt mal den Preis eines vergleichbaren Intelmodells ergänzt.



Wo hast du die Preise ergänzt?

Ich bin außerdem trotz deines Zitates von CB der festen Überzeugung, dass AM2+-Phenom II auch einen DDR3-Controller besitzen. In der von dir verlinkten, fix runtergeschriebenen CB-Nachricht hat man der Einfachheit halber aus 'abgeschaltet' mal 'nicht vorhanden' gemacht.
Das steht im krassen Gegensatz zu einer CB-Nachricht bzw. -Artikel über den Unterschied der Sockel AM2+ und AM3, in der vorausgesagt wird, dass Enthusiasten versuchen könnten beim AM2+-Phenom II zwei Pins abzuzwicken um ihn auf einem AM3-Board zu betreiben. Oder war das doch auf P3D? Egal.
Man muss auch bedenken, dass es für AMD Sinn hat den DDR3-Controller einmal in's Design einzubauen, immer mitzuproduzieren und dann nur gegebenenfalls zu deaktivieren, anstatt nur wegen dem blöden Controller am Design rumzuspielen. Es war doch das Gleiche bei einer Einheit im R600: Die Tesselations-Einheit, oder?


----------

